# Vacuum Hose...where to hook up. Maybe simple fix!



## damircord (Jan 16, 2011)

So i have found out the reason my car is trembling is because one of the vacuum hoses is loose. problem is im not sure where its connected to. i have been on the computer and underneath the car for the last 6 hours and i have ran out of options. i have attached an image with the location of the hose, where it start. I have looked at some diagrams and i am unable to understand them and the manual isnt much help. Thanks in advance with any advice you guys can give me.

1992 nissan sentra 1.6

http://i53.tinypic.com/noaiyb.jpg


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

That looks like a transmission breather hose to me, supposed to be open but I'm not 100% sure. Maybe someone else can confirm this??


----------



## damircord (Jan 16, 2011)

I figured it out. I THINK...it goes right by the throttle body. i found a nipple and the hose is a perfect length and size. I just plugged it in. will run. thanks for the help


----------



## chrismariscal (Jan 10, 2011)

Faja said:


> That looks like a transmission breather hose to me, supposed to be open but I'm not 100% sure. Maybe someone else can confirm this??


So can anyone confirm whether or not this hose is supposed to be left open or not?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Ya, the breather hose kinda just gets left open into the air, pointing down towards the ground though.
It's there to basically let air in and out of the transmission as the transmission fluid warms up/expands, and cools down/contracts.


----------



## damircord (Jan 16, 2011)

well its really weird how things come together sometimes. ive noticed that on cars. vacuum lines got popped off and it was an injector that needed changing out. but its all fixed now thanks for the input!


----------

